

Perl 6 Regex Changes - renata
http://dev.perl.org/perl6/doc/design/apo/A05.html

======
draegtun
And here is Damian Conway's _Exegesis_ for this:
<http://dev.perl.org/perl6/doc/design/exe/E05.html>

